# Chain Sword id



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Bought this one yesterday at the local auction.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=29890&d=1413125414


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Anybody know what this is? 


Is there a problem with this picture?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think that's a _Sagittaria_.

The pic is a bit dark...


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

The stolon is very stiff and the plants almost seem to have tiny bulbous roots. I just never thought it might be a sagittaria. I think you are probably right as usual. S platyphylla maybe? I hadn’t thought that would be so small. 

Sorry about the photos I know I need to work on that. I’ll try again later. 

We have an almost endless number of plants that show up at the club that are called “chain sword” I am trying to learn how to tell them apart. 

Thanks.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I think even a Vallisneria is possible. I've seen dwarfish runner plants of Vals in several tanks. Leaf tip and margin with tiny teeth / rough to the touch?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe this is better. I can't see any teeth. Well except in the picture. lol


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> I think even a Vallisneria is possible. I've seen dwarfish runner plants of Vals in several tanks. Leaf tip and margin with tiny teeth / rough to the touch?


I believe this is correct. The new pic helps a lot.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks . Sorry for the bad pictures.


----------

